# Problems - Problems - Problems



## BillR (Jul 14, 2007)

Madge
*Problem #1* Friday, July 7,  I "tried" to make car rental reservations out of my points account.  We had this completed when the VC said I would have to pay next years dues.  Why?  It was for a reservation this year.  

*Problem #2* Friday, July 7, I told the VC that I have prepaid week until 2010 and I have my $100.00 CREDIT when I joined points.  The VC said that my record was not updated.  I asked for a supervisor.

*Problem #3* The supervisor said that I was correct and that she would advise the VC of that fact.  However, it would take a couple of days to complete the transfer of funds.  She said that I cannot complete the booking of the car until this transfer gets made.  She said RCI would call me Tuesday or Wednesday to confirm the reservation and accept my $49.00.

*Problem #4*  Tuesday - I did not receive a call!  Wednesday -  I did not receive a call! Thursday -  SAME  Friday - SAME

*Problem #5*  I went looking into the RCI Points Resorts for the individual points grid for these resorts.   IT HAS DISAPPEARED!  I called a VC and she said that it was removed by IT and would be readded again in "several" weeks.  I asked, "Why did they do that?"  She responded with an "I don't know."  I asked for a supervisor - she was busy but she would call me back.  She DID call me back and left a message to call her again.  I called and left a message late yesterday.   I STILL WANT TO KNOW "WHY".
I emailed my affiliate rep and he had not heard that it has been deleted.  "He" wants to know WHY.

*Problem # 6*  I sell a RCI Points package.  I do not like the negativity being posted on TUG and Timeshare Forums about points.  EX:  The 45 day exchange disaster - change in policy - rechange in policy  EX:  Points vs. Weeks - Weeks vs. Points.  This controversy is costing me money.  The Public Relations out of Wyndam corporate is tragically inept!  It is almost as bad as the lack of public retations that comes out of oue current administration in Washington.

I have been calling this person for 10 days trying to get ahold of her to express my complaints and to aid in strenghtening RCI's arrogant attitude towards their members.  Guess what?  I have not received a call.  Late Friday, I called my affiliate rep and he has sent her an email requesting a return phone call.  

My affiliate rep is great.  When I advised him in early May about the 45 day problem, he (and the 34 other reps) were not aware of the changes that were implemented.  He, together with the other 34, with their influence, convinced management to return to the original plan.

*This is not rocket science.​*


----------

